# ...New carbon fiber



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

[edited] You just posted this same message a short time ago. Please read our TOS on posting links to web sites. Thankshttp://home.comcast.net/~martylee38/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You just posted this same message a short time ago. Please read our TOS on posting links to web sites. Thanks


----------

